# Resin eyes help!



## Dachindae (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm trying to make resin eyes with LED's in them so that they will follow people. Follow me eyes basically with LED's in them.
I've made dozens of eye blanks, but I just cannot figure out how to get the LED in the eye right! It's driving me absolutely crazy.
I'm using easy cast resin and a painters palette to make the eyes.
http://oi53.tinypic.com/i6xwtk.jpg  that's what I'm using. [sorry for bad quality, web cam pic]

I've already tried:
Setting the LED at the top of the mold when I pour the resin, doesn't work, resin gets on the wires and they don't work anymore.
Setting the LED at the top of the mold 5 hours after casting, doesn't work. The LED protrudes too much and I can't put the second half of the eye on.


Any suggestions? I'd be willing to try just about anything right now :c


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 16, 2011)

In order to make my own follow me eyes, atleast with enough depth to create the illusion, I use paint trays that are a little deeper by a few cenimeters.
Other than that, I can't say much for LEDs since I do not work with them.


----------



## morphology (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd say to make LED follow-me's, create the follow-me eye as usual and just place the LED on the back? Alternatively you could make the back curve of the follow-me eye more shallow to conserve space.  In practice I've never made LED follow-me's but I guess its worth a try.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 18, 2011)

This guy here made LED follow me eyes- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6009846

Maybe you can contact him?


----------

